# Camos 40 reception problems



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Can someone advise why a Camos 40 will pick up no TV in the South of France,only Sky News?
Is it a settings problem or am I out of the footprint?
I bought the larger system to avoid problems but have had nothing all the way up from Valencia.
Thanks in advance.
Alshymer


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

I think you are out of the footprint, or just on the edge of it, for the Astra 2D sat. which you need for BBC 1,2 etc. If you had or have a Sky box you would get all those channels, that's why you are receiving Sky news(Astra2south). Enjoy nevertheless. See attachment.

Cliff


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cameos reception problems*

Hi
Thanks for that.
I am at Saint Maxime near to Monaco, so I would have thought I would have been ok.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you tried cleaning the dome
even dew can make a difference if the signal is weak


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

we have a maxview with a freeview digi box would a sky box give us more channels ?


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Our Camos 30 dome picks up most channels all along the French Med coast although some channels disappear on cloudy days and at night, so I'm surprised that you're struggling with a 40cm dish. 

I would suspect that your skew angle (the rotation angle of the LNB) might need adjusting, but that's not an easy task unless you have easy access to the dish. The skew angle for the South of France is much the same as the UK at around -14 degrees but, of course, it's a much weaker signal and the angle becomes more critical.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Normally our Camos 40cm Dome is fine down to the south of France and Northern Italy unless its very cloudy or wet but last summer I noticed a deteriation and it wasn't as good in the areas you mention but did work some of the time on the normal channels.

There was some mention early by some of the techy sat chaps on here (who I never can understand) about the signal down south actually being temporarlily boosted due to some sat changes that are afoot so it should actually be better.

I am also interested in this sky box idea. We also have a Maxview free to air box with our camos. Is a Sky box a way of improving BBC1, 2 etc and if so do you need a subscription (dont have sky at home), are they 12v and how much and where?

Hope this isn't hijacking your post but it could be useful info for you as well.

Hope the weather is better down there than it is here. Its grotty!


----------



## robbie3993 (Jan 5, 2011)

I spent the winter travelling in France, Spain & Portugal and I have a 40cm Camos Mk4 dome system connected to a Sky plus box.

On Astra 2N I received all channels until about Bordeaux or just south of it when I lost BBC, ITV, Ch4 etc. Sky channels including Sports & Movies still worked fine. 

I was still getting a signal from 2N in Peniscola on the east coast of Spain although the number of channels had decreased - Sky Sports 1, 2 & 3 but not Sky Sports 4 or Sky Sports News. No Sky Movies but Sky News was OK but BBC News 24 wasn't. Eurosport 1 but not Eurosport 2. South at Benicasim and I couldn't get anything - no channels at all on 2N.

Robbie,


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alshymer,

We have a Maxview Crank Up with Sky HD box and get all tv channels down as far as Turin. From here we lose ITV and 1 or 2 others but can still get many as far down as Rome.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

barryd said:


> Normally our Camos 40cm Dome is fine down to the south of France and Northern Italy unless its very cloudy or wet but last summer I noticed a deteriation and it wasn't as good in the areas you mention but did work some of the time on the normal channels.
> 
> There was some mention early by some of the techy sat chaps on here (who I never can understand) about the signal down south actually being temporarlily boosted due to some sat changes that are afoot so it should actually be better.
> 
> ...


Hi

As far as a Sky box is concerned AFAIK you would need to run it off of an inverter. The consumption is around 3amp. Don't think BBC, ITV would be any better, but you would, with a subscription, have all the Sky channels down into Spain. You could probably pick a box up on Ebay, but you would only be able to run it with a one off viewing card(£20?), so you would be no better off unless you subscribed to Sky for their card.

Cliff


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

My Sky Pace Javelin box runs off 12v and draws exactly 1 amp. They're becoming difficult to obtain but they do appear regularly on eBay for around £50. No viewing card is required for the free to air channels and the only advantage in having one is for the regionalisation for the local news.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cliffhanger said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Normally our Camos 40cm Dome is fine down to the south of France and Northern Italy unless its very cloudy or wet but last summer I noticed a deteriation and it wasn't as good in the areas you mention but did work some of the time on the normal channels.
> ...


Thanks for that. I found the Pace box which is 12v after a bit of googling but if its not going to improve reception for the likes of BBC 1 etc there is no point.

Glad someone mentioned cleaning the dome. Just had a look out the window and its filthy. So is the roof! Will have to send Mrs D up there to sort it out!


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

The main advantage of the Pace Javelin box is that you get the full 7 day programme guide, which is usually lacking on other than Sky receivers. The other advantage is that you can use your Sky card from home to get all your subscribed channels, other than the premium channels such as Sports and Movies.

The disadvantage is that it is not as sensitive as the more recent free to air receivers which do pick up channels which the Pace box might not. 

Of course you can use a more recent Sky HD box which has better sensitivity but you pay the overhead in powering the inverter. Our 300 watt inverter draws 6 watts even before you've plugged anything into it.


----------

